# IBS-C, fecal/fishy body odour, ph and bacteria vaginosis



## Janesarah (Dec 1, 2008)

my first post!







Hiiiiiii!Can you tell me more about Fecal body odour syndrome and fish smell body odour, what is it, and what would cause these, and what diet helps prevent this happening. ?Because I have IBS-c and around the same time it got really bad, I also started getting chronic bacteria vaginosis* (affecting ph of vagina and making it too alkaline and bad bacteria imbalance-= fishy odour) and i am wondering if and how these could be related. (i have fixed the symptoms of the bv but if i didn't always address that, it would keep coming back - and i think when i am more C, the BV is also worse. )[*and no don't tell me anything about what causes bacteria vaginosis, or how to wipe myself when I go to the toilet etc. because I already know how to do that!, it is _chronic_, resistant to antibiotics and not sexually transmitted!]


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Most of the people here who complain of FBO we do not have a known cause for it.There is a disease called TMAU which is a metabolic problem which can lead to an all over foul body odor that ranges from fecal/sewer smell through fishy (so whole body odor, not just odor from one location). The common name is fish odor syndrome. This odor can be all the time, not just when you have an infection in the vagina. The dietary component that gets broken down into the smell is choline and people with TMAU should limit the amount of choline in the diet so they completely absorb what they eat and none is left over.Some people with FBO seem to have constipation issues (not required) and do seem to find the odor seems worse when they are more constipated.It is also fairly common for the physical stress of one problem in the body to make another totally unrelated health problem worse. I don't know if your two problems are linked directly, but when one goes off the physical stress of that may set the other off indirectly.


----------



## Janesarah (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks KAthleen. I don't have TMAU - looked it up - What about ph? I have just ordered a product called Molkosan - it is a concentrated whey product. I am going to use it to re-balance my intestinal flora - it's a probiotic i think, it has lactic acid in it too. I know people are all doing diets to re-alkalinise their body - the low acid diet etc - but could C happen if the body was too alkaline? My friend's diet consists of -mainly meat to be honest - and she; always gets UTIs, never gets yeast infections, never has had BV and - jealous - craps daily, sometimes 2x. But i like my veggies. But I will test out the Molkosan and post my findings.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I see a lot of theories about pH and intestinal problems, but I don't know if any of those things actually have any solid data to back them up. I've also seen people insist you need to take acid supplements to get the GI tract healthy. The GI tract changes the pH of the stuff you eat a couple of times and I don't know how much you can overcome what your body does anyway with food or supplements.There are a lot of ways diet can effect the GI tract, conversely a lot of people find they have the same symptoms no matter what. A lot of specialized diets happen to remove known IBS triggers and may work because you stop eating things that set off some people rather than whatever the people promoting that diet say it does.Some probiotics do seem to help vaginal infections because the same probiotic bacteria will live in there that live in the GI tract and a good population of bacteria you want sometimes helps to keep the ones you don't from proliferating.


----------



## Journo24 (Aug 3, 2009)

Thats weird, I am a member of this site already and I googled 'bacterial vaginosis and ibs' and this link came up from last december. I am almost CERTAIN there is a link. I am 99 % sure of it. My reasons:I never had either BV or IBS in my life. I then started to suffer very badly with BV last Oct 2008, out of the blue. I did not know what was wrong, but I thought i could get it to go away. I couldn't. The IBS followed in Feb 2009 and has been ruining my life ever since, hence this forum. I tried antibiotics three times, including the awful metrozinide. I got tested for STI's twice. I tried yogurt drinks, the gels, the creams, the pills, the underwear, i wore the t-shirt! Then I heard an amazing cure - garlic tablets. I got one home, opened the capsule that ur meant to swallow and put it in a small bbit of yogurt. Dipped it in a tampon and well, i don't need to explain. Anyway.. long story short it worked.. for about three days. Apparently you need to keep taking the garlic tablets orally but they are expensive.. never mind just that, i would pay, but the oral garlic tabs alone didn't seem to work as well (but then to be fair i didnt try for very long, perhaps they would) Now I am going to try some better probiotics, i am going to go mad trying to find the best ones. I am sick of it. Between the BV and the IBS my life has been an absolute mess for the past 10 months! I have been stressed to the nines and never stopped with my busy life, so perhaps the stress caused the whole thing. The worst part about it is the doctors. I've been prescribed the drugs for the BV that don't work.. it keeps coming back and i swear it gets worse every time cos the antibiotics kill the good bacteria. I've been told i dont have bv after a swab test, that its thrush.. its not thrush, its bv, trust me! I tried all the 'thrush' cures like 5 times and its not that. I've been prescribed antidepressants and counselling and finally IBS drugs for my IBS.. and any sympathy? one nurse, who wasn't even trained. Doctors need to be trained on this. In my eyes they are definitely linked. The person who can come up with a cure for BV and IBS would earn a fortune! Perhaps i shuld try! haha.. Anyway, nice to know i am not the only one. Thanks for listening!


----------



## JennieH (Jun 28, 2010)

Most people having found a solution disappear from the discussion forums. I just came back to say, that I am able to control my BV (foul smell) with a vaginal tablet called ladybalance. Invented by a Danish lady - I wonder why this is not generally known - it really helps.Jennie


----------



## JamieM (Aug 27, 2010)

Hey wondering if you are still on this forum? I have the same problems and have been doing a lot of research on this. Would love to compare notes! Choline has alot to do with all these symptoms. But there are many factors that come into play. Would love to ask you some questions.


----------

